# Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel



## K1 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's an old documentary but one of the most truthful pieces of journalism ever told...The video is distorted but the message is crystal clear:


Array







Array


----------



## odin (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you notice that when you try googling this documentary that most of the links have been removed from everywhere! Great piece of unbiased reporting!


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 5, 2012)

I remember watching this when it first aired. Great documentary. Most of the Real Sports were.


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I watched this. It's a shame that it could never make it into the main stream but the media controls all!


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 5, 2012)

I wish there were more educated, fact based documentaries out there like this one! Too bad it will never happen because they serve no purpose for the US's war on steroids!


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have always said it...Society in gerenal are just cattle following the herd, led by the media! The media dictates what gets put out to the world and the cattle just graze in the pasture feeding off of their bullshit.....


----------



## Marshall (Nov 5, 2012)

Very true. What's the first thing socialist and communist governments take control of? The media. Not saying 'they' use it in a positive way. The use it in the same manner, but so the mass will believe 'their' propaganda.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 5, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Very true. What's the first thing socialist and communist governments take control of? The media. Not saying 'they' use it in a positive way. The use it in the same manner, but so the mass will believe 'their' propaganda.



The truth!


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Very true. What's the first thing socialist and communist governments take control of? The media. Not saying 'they' use it in a positive way. The use it in the same manner, but so the mass will believe 'their' propaganda.



It's true and the sad part is the zombies sitting on their couches watching the biggest loser, stuff their faces with chips and cookies don't even realize it...As long as you don't fuck with their facebook they will continue to remain in a comatosed fog.....

I don't say this only due to the fact of the situation regarding roids because obviously I am biased to that subject but, it is in regards to everything that this country "offers" to society...They are controlled without ever even realizing it.....


----------



## odin (Nov 5, 2012)

K1 said:


> As long as you don't fuck with their facebook they will continue to remain in a comatosed fog



Very well put! This country only cares about its facebook and that's it. It is their getaway from their everyday routines, where they can be fake and have everyone that they once knew believe that they live the perfect lives, even so much so that they can possibly believe it themselves!!

Facebook's social media is a controlling aspect in society now and could be a deciding factor in any decision made by the populous now a days!!

A perfect example was the SOPA/PIPA issues, no one gave a shit about those until it was brought to light that facebook could at any time be shut down due to some stupid loop hole over advertising there. Next thing you know people are ready to riot. Now the govt will take the paperwork back to the drawing board rewrite it, re-present it and if everyone believes that facebook is safe it will eventually pass


----------



## IPGear (Nov 5, 2012)

The media is a corporate business the same as any other.
They are going to sell the stories that benefit their interests.

IPG


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 5, 2012)

Great video, interesting convo here on the topic as well!


----------



## powders101 (Nov 5, 2012)

All you have to do is look at who receives the government contracts and what corporations they own and you will see very quickly who controls the media and country as a whole!


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 5, 2012)

AGGRO said:


> Great video, interesting convo here on the topic as well!



:yeahthat:I'm actually enjoy the topic!


----------



## Big-John (Nov 5, 2012)

WOW This is great! Thanks K1!


----------



## Big-John (Nov 5, 2012)

O and here is a better version.. The Truth About Steroids 1 - YouTube


----------



## Big-John (Nov 5, 2012)

The Truth About Steroids 2 - YouTube


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the cleaner, complete version.....


----------



## Big-John (Nov 6, 2012)

No problem...


----------



## SURGE (Nov 10, 2012)

Can never see this enough! This has to be the best documentary ever done about roids!!


----------

